

Show HN: Zoomendar - A fully gesture driven calendar for iOS - daed
http://www.zoomendar.com

======
daed
Here's my latest work worth showing. Started it back in late October, and
while it definitely didn't take me THAT long (life got in the way plenty) this
is definitely more than just a "weekend project" for me.

In a nutshell Zoomendar is a fully touch-enabled calendar. Basically you
navigate your calendar by swiping, tapping and pinching. I think it's the
natural evolution of the touchscreen calendar. As always I'd love feedback of
any kind.

Direct links:

Video of Zoomendar -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TbrBKmPruLA)

App Store -
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=642606499&mt=8)

